# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  [please keep your smile]

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

smiles are like shafts of sunlight
they*re beautiful
~ and bring instant happiness
!! Who can resist a warm smile
?a friendly grin

When you smile
You guide my way


When you smile
Everything seems fine


When you smile
You rock the world of mine


When you smile
You capture my soul



When you smile
You take me whole







When you smile
... My heart beats 



When you smile
... That I can't beat 


When you smile
That's what Im trying to find


When you smile
The only picture I keep in mind


When you smile
I see a beautiful smile


When you smile
I smile 

SmileSmile
Smile


smile for the good things in life
smile for your health
smile for your friends
and smile for your wealth
smile for the roof over your head
smile for your looks
smile for your free education
smile for all those books! ! 
be happy about what you've got
be greatful
even if its not alot
shake off those worries
and dry those eyes
wipe away those tears
and that hatred inside
tell yourself you'll get through it
its just a hurdle in life
you'll get through it, you will! 
there's no need to reach for the knife
smile for this gift

you deserve a shot at life tooa life given to you
dont let it slip 


[please keep your smile]

----------


## anoucha

thnx and keep smiling :SnipeR (27):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18): 
welcowe anoucha to my page

----------

